# Ritchey Break-Away Single Speed Pics



## jollydriver (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi all.

I see that Ritchey is going to offer a single speed Break-Away frame. The info I have seen does not indicate if this is a road or track geometry frame. GVHBikes has it for $950 (prices include the frame, fork, headset, cable splitters, and the travel case). I am interested because I was on the verge of getting a Bare Knuckle fitted with some S&S couplers. I have a couple of emails out trying to get some additional info, but in the meantime, here are some pics. What does everyone think? 

Regards


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

> I am interested because I was on the verge of getting a Bare Knuckle fitted with some S&S couplers. I have a couple of emails out trying to get some additional info, but in the meantime, here are some pics. What does everyone think?


I am interested. I started thinking about a coupled SS bike when the FD got slightly bent on the Bike Friday after the airline repacked the suitcase wrong. Today, I went for a rather hilly 30 mile ride today on my SS and realized that I would be able to do longer scenic rides out east, west or in Europe. 

Do you know if the travel suitcase is considered oversized by airlines?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Very nice. I've been thinking of getting one, one way or another.


----------



## jollydriver (Nov 12, 2006)

*Ritchey Deluxe Travel Case Dimensions.*

Hello

On the Ritchey Logic website, the cases dimensions are listed as:

9"x26"x29"

Most airlines list the max allowed dimension to be 62" (all three dimensions added) and 50lbs. The Ritchey case is 64", so it would appear to be too big. Having stated that, my LBS owner travels with his all the time, and indicates he never gets charged either the bike fee or the oversize baggage fee. This makes sense to me, as almost every counter has scales, but seldom do I see an airline counter agent breaking out a ruler (and when I have, it was for a case well outside of the normal, and not one within two total inches). 

If you like your Bike Friday, I believe they make a single speed as well. Or, you could run it with a White Ind eno eccentric single speed rear hub. 

As a note, I think the 62" rule is why most S&S coupler cases come in at 10"x26"x26".

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Applesauce (Aug 4, 2007)

Ionic (Dean) will build you a custom steel S & S bike for about that price. I can't believe someone would buy a POS-made-by-children-in-Siam Bareknuckle and then fork over the coin to have it retrofitted with bits as fine as those my by S & S. I hate to sound like one of the "made in America" whiners, but I'm sure the Ritchey isn't exactly made by craftsmen... I mean, why you _can_ buy something here - especially custom - why would you not?

But to answer the other question, S & S cases are airline legal, and they include all the packing goodies.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That is very nice....I'm seriously thinking about one


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

nice... I like that sooo much better than those two-tone things you usually see


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

> Ionic (Dean) will build you a custom steel S & S bike for about that price. I can't believe someone would buy a POS-made-by-children-in-Siam Bareknuckle and then fork over the coin to have it retrofitted with bits as fine as those my by S & S. I hate to sound like one of the "made in America" whiners, but I'm sure the Ritchey isn't exactly made by craftsmen... I mean, why you can buy something here - especially custom - why would you not?


I find it hard to believe that for $950 dean will build you a custom steel frame with S&S couplers, and the box for under $1000. S&S couplers $300, case $200, custom frame for under $500? Maybe I'll be calling them soon.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

threesportsinone said:


> I find it hard to believe that for $950 dean will build you a custom steel frame with S&S couplers, and the box for under $1000. S&S couplers $300, case $200, custom frame for under $500? Maybe I'll be calling them soon.



the problem with Dean is that they will quote you 6-8 weeks, and it will actually take 6-8 MONTHS, with nothing but excuses and lies in between


----------



## jollydriver (Nov 12, 2006)

*Custom Ionic Response*

Hello

Thanks for your comments and interest.

Okay, let's break this down and respond to each part:

Bare Knuckles the last time I checked are still made in Italy...not Siam. Business Cycles list the same frame as a Nessuno. There are debates if the frame is Italian tubing made in Taiwan or Italy all over this and other forums, but I care more about the final product and its quality, which is why I like the Bare Knuckle. One of my LBS specializes in single speeds, and they stock several frames. The Bare Knuckle, as opposed to being a POS, is a significant cut above Soma, Surly, Pake, when examined side-by-side. This is based on seeing, measuring, and handling all of these frames. Also, the 58cm fits me the best of any stock track frame I have straddled, and the tubing is round and slightly oversized, so to my eye, it is classic, yet it can take the torque of my 200+ lbs. Plus, I can support my LBS owner (who is American), and after several builds he is impressed with their quality as well.

Next, Ionic will not build something comparable for less than $1500 when you factor in the fork, couplers, and box. Their cheapest non-custom frame is $750. Add custom geometry (since they don't have a stock track frame), couplers, fork, case, and you will exceed $1500 pretty quick. I have dealt with the Dean side of their house twice as well, and although they are nice guys and make one fine product, in the past, their ability to meet timelines has been less than stellar (once again from my own experience, not from anecdotes). I do have a request out to Curtlo for a quote on a Break-Away/S&S track frame/fork, but I haven't got a response back from him yet. A Bare Knuckle, once retrofitted will still be in the $1000+ range (which includes a fork, but not a case). As for a case, I'll actually probably either build my own, or source something like bands travel with for months at a time.

As for Ritchey, I can't confirm this, but I'd bet his bikes are made in either Taiwan or China. Ultimately though, it is a product with a long standing international company behind it, and one should have some recourse if there is ever a warranty issue. Also, I really like what he is doing with his Africa Coffee-Bike project (along with Kona, and Calfee, to name some others), so I don't mind supporting his company. If his bike is a road-bike geometry single-speed, I will be back to either a Bare Knuckle or maybe a Curtlo. 

Hopefully this answers my rational for interest in a Bare Knuckle or a Ritchey. My original interest in presenting the Ritchey SS to the forum was to provide information and spark discussion.

Regards


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I've e-mailed Curtlo a while ago. For a custom road frame is about $775 plus $185 for the Ritchey-break-away system or $395 for SandS couplers. This doesn't include the fork or the case. 

Does anyone know how this Ritchey frame's geometry would compare to a Bianchi Pista's? I'm no good with math.


----------



## jollydriver (Nov 12, 2006)

*Ritchey Geometry*

Pablo

I have an email out to both the Ritchey service department and GVH bikes with a request for specs on the Ritchey SS, specifically geometry. *If *they have mirrored their Break-Away road bike, then the geometry can be found here:

http://ritcheylogic.com/web/Ritchey...ates/eproducts_single.aspx?id=23129&live=true

It may take a week to get a response, as there is a little event going on in Las Vegas this week called Interbike. Once I get a response, I'll post it on this forum regarding the nature of the Ritchey's geometry. Until then, it would be pure speculation on my part as to how it compares to any other bike including the Pista.

Regards

Jollydriver


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Since it's a street fixie with braze-ons and all, I'm pretty certain it has standard road geometry. I can't imagine this frame with steep angles.


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

I own a Ritchey break apart cyclocross frame. I have it set up with an ENO hub fixed/free. Ironically, I just bought some Paragon track ends with derailleur hanger to have it converted to horizontal drops by Badger. Traveling sans derailleur is a bit easier packing and serves me well just about anywhere I go. I just spent a week in WV with it. I decided to use horizontal drops with a hanger though so I keep my options open. The track frame looks nice. I like the cyclocross frame because of the versatility it affords (on/off road). BTW - I've had no issues and no up charges traveling with the Ritchey deluxe case.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Surly is coming out with a bike called the travelers check, basically a cross check with couplers.
Sorry, I couldn't find any better pics.


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

jollydriver said:


> Most airlines list the max allowed dimension to be 62" (all three dimensions added) and 50lbs. The Ritchey case is 64", so it would appear to be too big. Having state that, my LBS owner travels with his all the time, and states he never gets charged either the bike fee or the oversize baggage fee.


I took one to Europe this past summer, and a chick from Continental gave me a very hard time. And yes, she pulled out the measuring tape. She not only wanted to charge the $25 it would have been for being 2" oversize, but she wanted to charge me the $80 bike fee. Major pain in the @ss. 

I was able to sweet talk her, but she warned that on my way back they were very strict (Madrid Barajas) and I would be charged for sure. The continental people in Madrid were more than cool and didn't even question me. Also, no problems on trains including AVE (Spanish high speed trains have luggage restrictions).

Who knows.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

I saw this Ritchey frame at Star Crossed and spoke with the rep. I didn't ask for numbers, but I did ask about the geometry and he confirmed that it's road geometry rather than track geometry. Back when I wanted racing frames I wanted a Ritchey Road Logic. Now I see no fender eyelets and short reach brakes and I turn away. A very nice looking frame, though.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Is this ride steel? If it's a nice steel ride, I could see it replacing my Pista frame and taking care of that pesty lack of a travel bike. Hmmm.


----------



## Dogstar (Apr 18, 2006)

For what it's worth, Doug's (curtlo) personal mt bike is a S&S coupled frame with a roloff hub. Pretty cool!


----------

